# walleye lures



## dbdoud (Jan 7, 2013)

So i was wondering what you guys think are the best lures for walleye? I have jigging raps and dojiggers and what not but i always find that a good fireball never lets me down.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Jigging raps, pimples, buck shots, steelhead egg hook and lip hooked fathead minnow on a dead stick.


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

U already mentioned top 2. But also have had luck with airplane jigs, bare hook/minnow/slip bobber combo, little Cleo's and jigs I use for perch. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

I haven't found anything that will outfish a glow Buckshot Rattle Spoon or Lindy Rattlin' Flyer for me.


----------



## dbdoud (Jan 7, 2013)

eino fishere said:


> U already mentioned top 2. But also have had luck with airplane jigs, bare hook/minnow/slip bobber combo, little Cleo's and jigs I use for perch.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have had good luck with all that you guys have said but when the bite is slow or hard to get. What is the one you guys go to. I find a small fireball and minnow can get them to bite.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

dbdoud said:


> ..... What is the one you guys go to. ....


:evilsmile :evilsmile










Silent, deadly.....

:tdo12:


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

They're not talking about perch robert, no eye will eat anything that small, or will they?


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm not sure if they still make them, but my best walleye lure is a gold w/orange Cobra Spoon. Kind of a long/slender Cleo.

Ken


----------



## jrc2 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have 2 that have not been talked about yet. I still like the 
Jig-A-Whoper. Smaller always worked better for me. When the bite gets slow. I go real old school and pull out the old pinkie buck tail jigs. Laugh all ya want. I catch fish on em!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

vanj85 said:


> They're not talking about perch robert, no eye will eat anything that small, or will they?


HEY!!!
You still have not answered my last email!
:lol:
Nawww... they won't eat a number five...











:SHOCKED: :evilsmile


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Chrome and fluorescent orange taped Swedish pimple in the 3/8 size I think. Never leave home without one for the ice.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thats a sucker raz, only you would try to pass it off as an eye.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

vanj85 said:


> Thats a sucker raz, only you would try to pass it off as an eye.


:lol: :lol: :lol:
My step son tool it home & ate it, when he was walking to the hole he asked: "What ya got a catfish?" :lol:
I said yeah, it's a 25" cat fish......









Once thawed...:fish2:










Alas.... the bait don't work....

:evilsmile


----------



## dbdoud (Jan 7, 2013)

so do you guys thing line size makes a difference. I used 12lbs for years but this year i'm trying 6lbs test.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I use 6lb fire line crystal microice in winter, 6 to 8lb fireline crystal in the summer Straight to the lure. tried floru leaders, saw no difference in catch or bite numbers.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I ran 30lb power pro for a few years with no discernible difference.
I almost always run a 20# F/C leader to help with bite-offs, I heard one guy on Fremont (ice) cackle to me how I was spookin' "his fish" because I was using 8 or 10lb Yo-Zuri hybrid, and he insisted 4 lb was the only way.
He wasn't _nearly_ as mouthy after I pulled up a few & he was walking around drilling holes & muttering.
:lol:
Walleyes (OK,all fish actually) are not line shy.

:evilsmile


----------



## catfisher69 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wat about a pilkey? U guys ever tried one of those? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Brown duck said:


> I haven't found anything that will outfish a glow Buckshot Rattle Spoon or Lindy Rattlin' Flyer for me.


as is or tipped with meat ?


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

ready2fish said:


> as is or tipped with meat ?


For me tipped with meat


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> I ran 30lb power pro for a few years with no discernible difference.
> I almost always run a 20# F/C leader to help with bite-offs, I heard one guy on Fremont (ice) cackle to me how I was spookin' "his fish" because I was using 8 or 10lb Yo-Zuri hybrid, and he insisted 4 lb was the only way.
> He wasn't _nearly_ as mouthy after I pulled up a few & he was walking around drilling holes & muttering.
> :lol:
> ...


Agreed. Many pros jig with highly visible line right to the terminal end to visually see bites. Fish don't seem to mind. I personally run FC leaders of power pro but pry don't need to. My dad ran a heavy weighted white grey braid on his ice rods for years and never had problems. He now since runs a leader too. But we both have 12 to 14# test leaders. 20# on my trolling rods to resist abrasion from ripping cranks through the sand on the bay.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

